

Petascale Tcl with NAMD, VMD, and Swift/T - blacksqr
http://www.mcs.anl.gov/publication/petascale-tcl-namd-vmd-and-swiftt

======
dalke
And to think it started with my decision to roll Tcl into VMD rather than
continue with our homebrew command language.

